# Boursin recipe?



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has a recipe for making a cheese like Boursin's Fine Herb and Garlic? I gave it a try today and it's not too bad but was wondering if someone has already figured it out before I re-invent the wheel. I made a regular chevre and added herbs and garlic... for now I've figured out the cheese isn't creamy enough (might have to make more like a cream cheese?) and the garlic wasn't minced fine enough lol. See how it is tomorrow after the flavors meld a bit.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

No idea, is it tangy? Ever made yogurt cheese? You make yogurt, then drain off the whey and roll it into balls. When I made it, I packed the balls in olive oil. Lasts forever that way. It had a very creamy texture, but has that tang. I don't like tang or yogurt, but everyone else said it was great. :lol


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, it does have the tang.  Once I figure out my cream separator I think I can make more of a cream cheese and then use that as the base. That's the plan anyways.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I find that I get creamier cheese (in chevre) if I pasteurize the milk than if I use it raw. What cultures did you use? I like Flora Danica for chevre. Very mild.


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmm, that may have been it too. That batch I didn't pasteurize... this coming one I have. Not sure about cutures etc... I add about a quarter cup yogurt and half a rennet tablet per gallon of milk. Maybe I have to actually get specific cultures?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you have a food processor?
I put my hung cheese mass -before chilling- into the food processor with herbs and seasonings and whiz a few times until creamy.
It sets up after chilling just like cream cheese-so spreadable and creamy. Better  And I am using Flora Danica in raw milk too. One thing that makes it creamy is gentle handling and stirring slow and easy so your fats don't drop out while culturing. I am sure Pav can add to this so much more! But you will be amazed how creamy if you just let it hang until rather dry and then whip it up a bit. 
Lee


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! The thread about chevre flavors is helping me a lot too.


----------

